# 10kg at 16 weeks



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

My 16 week old puppy is 10kg already so I'm guessing he'll be pretty big, anyone have anything to compare with?

I'm not worried about how big he'll be, just curious


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

he sounds like he is going to be a strapping lad...

cant remember what our mutts were at 10 weeks but can tell you that our 8 month old puppy bitch is around the 35kg mark.


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

He put 1kg on since Friday!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

ChaKira said:


> He put 1kg on since Friday!


lol...sounds about right...a kg or so a week...


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Crickey!


----------



## lilwolfcub01 (Mar 7, 2011)

my puppy is 7kg at 12 weeks and she's a chocolate lab


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

At 4 months my golden was about that size and looks good around 32kgs as an adult. That's not very big to me though I know more big dogs than I do of his size, or should I say fat ones in real life 

What did yours weigh when he was smaller? At 7.5 weeks my golden was 13.5lbs.

ETA: I just checked back I think Roo was about 11.5kgs at 4 months.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Awwwww lola is so diddy compared she is 11 weeks and 2kg


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't remember what he weighed then, it's just he's spent a lot of time at the vets this weekend and was weighed there.

I reckon he'll be a GSD size but not a big build...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

ChaKira said:


> I can't remember what he weighed then, it's just he's spent a lot of time at the vets this weekend and was weighed there.
> 
> I reckon he'll be a GSD size but not a big build...


German Shepherd's are bigger than goldens which is what my boy is


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> German Shepherd's are bigger than goldens which is what my boy is


Yeah...Thats the thing with crossbreeds, you never know size!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

ChaKira said:


> Yeah...Thats the thing with crossbreeds, you never know size!


Nor with pedigrees tbh! Someone on here had a labrador weighing I think 37kgs and he looked really quite thin and fit weight wise and I don't think he was abnormally tall, but either of my retrievers at that size (one a lab one a golden) would be quite fat really.

And like I said Roo is a male golden looking good at 32kgs, Babycham has a female golden at 36kgs who looks good.


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

ChaKira said:


> Yeah...Thats the thing with crossbreeds, you never know size!


Indeed! Roxy is 11 week old mix breed and a little underweight at around 5.5kg, she is scoffing her food so hopefully lots of healthy weight gain on the cards :thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

My pups were weighed at 16 weeks and the girls were 18.1kg, 20kg. and 20.3kg


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo weighed 11kg when we got him at 9 weeks and weighed 40kg about a fortnight ago; so would think about 41-42kg now at 9 months old.....he thinks he is a tiny lapdog though and can never really understand why he can't remain on my lap for long as he wriggles his bony backside about trying to get comfortable .


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Kilo weighed 11kg when we got him at 9 weeks and weighed 40kg about a fortnight ago; so would think about 41-42kg now at 9 months old.....he thinks he is a tiny lapdog though and can never really understand why he can't remain on my lap for long as he wriggles his bony backside about trying to get comfortable .


 wow thats a heavy dog


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ChaKira said:


> wow thats a heavy dog


SSh...he's very sensitive you know .


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Denver was 19kgs at 10 weeks - don't know what he is at the moment but I can't carry him! He is now 13 weeks.


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

912142 said:


> Denver was 19kgs at 10 weeks - don't know what he is at the moment but I can't carry him! He is now 13 weeks.


Hee hee - that is around what Beau is now and he is blooming heavy! Denver must be such a big beauiful baby :thumbup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I read some where that a puppies weight at 3 months, can be doubled to give you a rough estimate of what they will weigh as an adult. 

If I remember right, Sailor was around 15kg at 3 months. He is 25kg now at 20 months.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sailor said:


> I read some where that a puppies weight at 3 months, can be doubled to give you a rough estimate of what they will weigh as an adult.
> 
> If I remember right, Sailor was around 15kg at 3 months. He is 25kg now at 20 months.


You should have given that to Kilo to read ; he was 16kg at 3 months and about 42kg now and still growing....maybe depends on whether the dog is a small, medium, large or giant breed...who knows?? . I would guess it is fairly accurate for small and medium dogs as they mature earlier - not that it matters really, I am being a total geek .


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

6 months on the 27th of July and Ziva is 26kgs, at around that age she was putting on just over a kg a week but obviously its slowed down now.


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

My mum reckons he'll be about 24kg when he's fully grown...


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

AAaaawwww makes our little Sky seem tiny by comparison. At 10 weeks she only weighed about 4 KG


----------



## fiyoung (Sep 20, 2010)

My goldie pup weighed 6.4kg when we got her at 7.5 weeks and is now 12 weeks and weighs 10.2 kg


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sailor said:


> I read some where that a puppies weight at 3 months, can be doubled to give you a rough estimate of what they will weigh as an adult.
> 
> If I remember right, Sailor was around 15kg at 3 months. He is 25kg now at 20 months.


I would imagine it varies between breeds, uncle's lab was only 8kgs at 12 weeks and would be way more than 16kgs as an adult. He's 8 months now and 24kgs so lots bigger 

Slow growth is preferred with goldens/labs as well so I think quite a lot are careful not to get them too chubby initially, Rupert was a bit fat growing up really


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I would imagine it varies between breeds, uncle's lab was only 8kgs at 12 weeks and would be way more than 16kgs as an adult. He's 8 months now and 24kgs so lots bigger
> 
> Slow growth is preferred with goldens/labs as well so I think quite a lot are careful not to get them too chubby initially, Rupert was a bit fat growing up really


I have looked at my geeky growth chart graph thingy  and Sailor's rule seems to hold true for dogs who are expected to be an adult weight of around 20 - 24kg or so but nor for larger breeds . What a geek I am :frown2:.


----------



## celeste/ROXY (Jun 12, 2011)

My choc lab is 10 weeks tomorrow and 9kg 3


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Dogless said:


> You should have given that to Kilo to read ; he was 16kg at 3 months and about 42kg now and still growing....maybe depends on whether the dog is a small, medium, large or giant breed...who knows?? . I would guess it is fairly accurate for small and medium dogs as they mature earlier - not that it matters really, I am being a total geek .


I can only dream of reaching your geek status, I bow down to you in awe !!! 

Sailor is yet to reach 30kg, altho I think I would have to over feed him to reach this weight, so it didnt work for us either, altho it wasnt as far out for Sailor as it was for Kilo


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sailor said:


> I can only dream of reaching your geek status, I bow down to you in awe !!!
> 
> Sailor is yet to reach 30kg, altho I think I would have to over feed him to reach this weight, so it didnt work for us either, altho it wasnt as far out for Sailor as it was for Kilo


You have to earn your cagoule - when you have one like mine AND will put the hood up in public THEN you are truly a geek :thumbup:.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I have looked at my geeky growth chart graph thingy  and Sailor's rule seems to hold true for dogs who are expected to be an adult weight of around 20 - 24kg or so but nor for larger breeds . What a geek I am :frown2:.


Your geekness is far superior than I first thought... you have a graph , diagrams and everything


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sailor said:


> Your geekness is far superior than I first thought... you have a graph , diagrams and everything


And you are surprised  .


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

What breed is he?

My Lab pups are generally around 10kg at 9/10 weeks - and then gain around 1kg a week up to about 6 months when everything starts to slow down and they broaden out instead but tend not to put on much more weight.

10kg at 16 weeks, I would say he will be a fair bit smaller than a Lab.


----------



## celeste/ROXY (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you Swarthy my lab is 9.3 and 10 weeks tomorrow and everyones telling me he is to fat and I am feeding im to much. But he looks fine he is tall though. The same size as my patterdale already


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

He's a collie cross alsation, 90% collie though


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Prince is 17 weeks tomorrow, and he is already 5.2kg and he's a Bichon. He was big when he was born, and he isn't fat, he is actually just big boned  but you really can never tell. When I took him at 12 weeks for his injections he was just over 3kg xox


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Beau-a-saurus said:


> Hee hee - that is around what Beau is now and he is blooming heavy! Denver must be such a big beauiful baby :thumbup:


He is one eating machine! When I get a chance I will take a pic and post in another thread.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

ChaKira said:


> He's a collie cross alsation, 90% collie though


Sounds like he will be more Collie size then  so not too big 



celeste/ROXY said:


> Thank you Swarthy my lab is 9.3 and 10 weeks tomorrow and everyones telling me he is to fat and I am feeding im to much. But he looks fine he is tall though. The same size as my patterdale already


Unfortunately - it does seem sometimes that the whole dog loving non Labrador owner has an obsession over Labradors and weight moreso than probably any other breed 

Labs come in all shapes, sizes and builds - so it isn't unusual to find fully grown Labs ranging in size from the low 20 kilos up to around 38kg (and a few even heavier again) - but none are fat.

Labradors are also incredibly deceptive, my first home bred bitch is lovely - but when I showed her regularly - I always used to get comments on her lack of substance and build - yet she is my heaviest bitch at 34kg and she likes to keep her shape 

Her daughter is much broader and deeper in the chest and much more substantial bone - yes - she is nearly 7kg LIGHTER than her mother.

I also have her mothers half sister - she's petite in comparison - she's quite deepn in the body, but very light in bone - yet there is less than a kilo difference between her and her niece. (she was also my only exception to the kilo a week weight chart - weighing in at a petite 6kg at 10 weeks).

In contrast - my yellow girl (not related) we have a constant battle with her weight - and I will willingly admit when she is carrying too much - anything over 32kg and it shows - maybe it's a colour thing - dark clothes make big women look slimmer (I know all about that  - and light clothes tend to make us look bigger - maybe the same principle applies to dog colours :lol


----------



## celeste/ROXY (Jun 12, 2011)

My black lab bitch is a medium stocky type and is 27kg get loads of coments on how good she looks yet a vet refused to spay her as she was obese
needless to say we soon changed and got her spayed no problems at all:frown2:


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

My pups are 12 weeks old today and weigh between 11 and 12 kilos each.
They are a breed they grows very quickly and reach their full height by the time they are 6 months. They don't actually get that big though and it can be very deceiving looking at the chunky monkeys


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

My GSD pup was just under 14kg at 12 weeks, BUT too skinny. He'd missed too many meals when we were out and was really too skinny. I feel bad because he's got all the longcoat puppy fuzz that I didn't notice until I was checking him over 
We're sorting that out now though, I will return to this thread in a week or so when he's perfectly covered!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

celeste/ROXY said:


> My black lab bitch is a medium stocky type and is 27kg get loads of coments on how good she looks yet a vet refused to spay her as she was obese


   I don't know what it is about vets and Labradors - 27kg is at the lower end of the scale.

My black bitch is 27.5kg - you would think she was heavier because she is quite broad in the chest - but there's no fat on her.

mmm - vets and weight (and it seems, in particular Labs)


----------

